# GIMP: Inhalt einer Auswahl anpassen



## Passer (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab mich mit dem Threadtitel echt schwer getan, deshalb nun die Schilderung, dessen, was ich vorhabe.

Ich möchte den Teil eines Bildes kopieren und in einen zuvor ausgewählten Bereich eines anderen Bildes "exakt" einfügen.
Bsp: 
Variante 1:
Auf (Quell)Bild 1 ist ein Haus zu sehen. Dieses Haus wurde markiert.
Auf (Ziel)Bild 2 ist eine Häuserreihe zu sehen, in der ich ein Haus gegen das aus Bild 1 austauschen möchte. dafür wurde das zu ersetzende Haus in Bild 2 bereits markiert.

Nun möchte ich den markierten Inhalt von Bild 1 in die Auswahl von Bild 2 einfügen. Etwaige Verzerrungen nehme ich in Kauf (ist ja nur ein Beispiel).

Weiss jemand, wie so etwas mit GIMP geht?

PS.
Wenn durch mein Beispiel nicht klar wurde, was gemeint war, kann ich  mir auch ein anderes Beispiel ausdenken.


----------



## createve (19. Januar 2012)

hallo,
es ist schon ein Weilchen her das du deine Frage gestellt hast aber ich bin neu hier und ich hoffe ich habe dich richtig verstanden.
Ich arbeite fast nur mit Photoshop, doch viele Funktionen sind sich ähnlich.
Folgende Schritte würde ich machen:

1. Das markierte Bild 1 (das Haus) in der Datei Zielbild 2 als neue und oberste Ebene einfügen.
2. Jetzt das Haus auf die ensprechende Position schieben und evtl. über "Werkzeuge => Transformationen" perspektivisch anpassen (Tipp: Deckkraft reduzieren um das Haus anzupassen, dann kannst du die dahinter liegenden Häuser erkennen.)
3. Anschließend die Auswahl von dem Bild2 laden, wo das Haus eingesetzt werden soll. 
4. Diese Auswahl muss nun umgekehrt werden (Gimp "Auswahl => Invertieren" oder STR + i)
5. Nun auf die zuvor neu angelegte oberste Ebene klicken und mit der gerade geladenen Auswahl ausschneiden.
6. Jetzt sollte das Haus in die Häuserreihe reinpassen.

Hoffe es ist nicht allzu konfus :-(

Grüße


----------

